# A Flock of Seagulls



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I ran


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

its hard to believe that they were bigger then U2 in america back then...:doublesho


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

:lol:

that song was released 12 years before i was born!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

I remember seeing them at Tiffany's in Newcastle. They were supporting Altered Images (remember Kachanski from Red Dwarf?). Went for a slash & next to me at the trough was the guitarist(the one with the big glasses),I asked him what the **** they were doing supporting a band like that. "hey,that's rock and roll,man" was his extremely cool, [email protected] reply.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Great track!! brings back some very good memories


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

This one is on my playlist - awesome <3


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

The AFOS Bands Reunited episode was one of the better ones:






400% 80's


----------

